
Python IDE with Django support : JetBrains PyCharm - jonmc12
http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
======
Tycho
Pretty cool. Lots of features (including intellisense style completion,
TextMate style tabbing through placeholders), sensible menus and shortcuts,
integration with GAE and Django and VCS etc. Seemed to go through some
slowdown at first but I think it's because I opened a project directory that
was, well, my entire DropBox. My only complaint is the interface could be more
Mac-like, but for a cross-platform effort it's decent. Impressed (could be a
godsend actually, since the education licence is free, and I can't affort
TextMate, and hate Eclipse).

------
stevenp
Back in the day, I was a huge fan of IntelliJ (when I was still writing Java).
I'm so tired of slow and buggy IDEs built on top of Eclipse ( _cough_ Zend
_cough_ ) so I'm hoping that this makes my life easier.

------
trungonnews
I love intelliJ products.

I use RubyMine for ruby, phpStorm for php, and pyCharm for python.

